# NIGHT DIVE TONIGHT!!!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have an Advanced Class and we're gonna do a navigation and a night dive tonight! We will run a Navigation dive at twilight and then a night dive after the sun sets! Anyone wanna sign up for Advanced can start tonight and if you just want to dive or hang out come on!We will debrief over beverages afterwards and the usual suspects will be in attendence! Meet at MBT Divers, 3920 Barrancas Ave. at 5:30pm (1730hrs) or call 455-7702.


----------

